# Turtles / Tortoises Wanted



## turtlehappy (Jun 23, 2008)

Hello everyone,

I'm looking for tortoises or turtles for my Uncle. He's a paraplegic and doesn't get out much so for the past 2 decades, his family of turtles and tortoises have been the highlight of his life- until recently. It appears someone broke into the back yard, and stole 4 of his little friends. Absolutely crushed him! 

If anyone is looking for a great home for their little guys (or gals) please contact me. We have installed a new security system and would absolutely love to start his little family again.

I am currently located in Orange California but myself and other family members travel frequently throughout California, Oregon, Nevada, Colorado and a few others. 

Thank you,
Jen


----------



## Josh (Jun 23, 2008)

Hi Jen, welcome to TFO. I'm sorry to hear that your uncle's animals were stolen -- thats terrible. I also live in Orange County. Sometimes there are tortoises up for adoption on the OC Animal Shelter websites... so you might want to start looking there. Also, I know the CTTC (www.tortoise.org) is always looking for permanent adoption homes.
good luck!


----------



## Crazy1 (Jun 23, 2008)

Hi Turtlehappy, Welcome to the forum. Sorry to hear there are such bad peoples out there that will stoop to such things. I am a member of a CTTC group we are always looking for homes for DT's as well as others. Do you have any type of tortoise or turtle in mind or size?
Again, Welcome


----------



## turtlehappy (Jun 23, 2008)

Thank you so much for the great advice! I'll start looking there immediately. I don't really have any type in mind- I know he has (had) Russians and box and 1 redfoot. I'm not sure what else. 

Thank you also for the kind words- it was amazing to me too that someone would do that. Our family has owned that home since they were built in the early 1900's- 3 generations who have known the majority of the neighbors that far back as well. I just can't imagine who would do such a thing. We've installed a serious security system now to prevent this from happening again. 

Jen


----------



## jasso2 (Jun 24, 2008)

poor man 
sad


----------



## jasso2 (Jul 8, 2008)

man that sucks!


----------

